# Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - She Freshened Yesterday



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

One of my doelings is starting to develop one half of her udder. I know I've seen threads on the forum before about this, but doing a search, I couldn't find anything relative to this situation. She is 6mo and NO CHANCE of being bred. She was showing signs of heat a couple of days ago (flagrant, definite heat - not just a hint), but I didn't notice the udder. We had the girls in today for prebreeding shots (BoSe, Lysigin, deworming) and that's when I noticed it. Nothing noted on inspection - no tears, stings, etc. 

I'm guessing it's just a hormonal thing? It's not huge, just much larger than the other half. Teat included.

Thoughts, comments, ideas, advice (or reassurance)?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

If it was hormonal, why would she only be developing on one side?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

I agree with Vicki. We have one that just "suddenly" has a swelled side. The only way this could happen is she got stepped on Poor girl. I am just going to watch our doeling and make sure nothing else pops up from it. There really isn't anything I can do but watch and see.
Tam


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Don't want to be the bringer of bad news, but it could be mastitis too. keep an eye on it. As long as it doesn't feel hot or swells real bad she should be okay, but if you feel heat, treat it like mastitis. You don't want to lose half that udder before she gets her chance to shine!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Marion is correct- it is something to watch.
I just treated for this at a local farm. I pulled out the big guns because she will be a full 2 year old as FF and one side was obviously not just glandular expansion. This will feel soft and malleable to massage. Infection (esp walled off) will be hardened and moveable only as a mass. 
The potential exists that she will freshen with mastitis in that half and there is also a potential as Vicki has told me that her increased immune function during gestation will take care of it making it a non- issue. 
Glad you noted it so you can be prepared.
Lee


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Perhaps one of the other doelings is trying to nurse her and stimulating her to produce on that side? Is that possible?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Pat Coleby's book mentions this - a precocious udder that develops on one side only. Happens in high producing does, and does not mean the doe will be lopsided after she freshens. Of course do your due diligence and make sure it is not mastitis or an injury, but may be nothing like Pat mentions. (I'm starting to sound like one of those Pat Coleby followers. There are just alot of gems in that book. Some weird stuff too though.)


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

In our case I know what our doeling looked like this morning and again at noon. At evening chores she was swelled on one side only so I know it wasn't brought on slowly. As I mentioned before all I can do here is watch it and make sure nothing comes of it. I am not going to remove a plug to a teat that I know is sealed which may instigate mastitis either.
Tam


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

No don't milk/treat unless you have to. If there's no heat around the teat (well now, did not mean to make this a rap song) and the doeling has no fever, just let it be.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

With subclinical mastitis really only symptom is a lopsided udder, I would treat. It simply makes no sense at all that anything hormonal would cause just one side of the udder to be stimulated into growing. With a buck who himself milks, we have a lot of precocious udders, and none are lopsided...but then I am not one to just let something go and hope it doesn't develope into a problem...because it will.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

I'll check her again and also get a pic. I don't think there was anything hard in there. None of her siblings even know how to suck on a teat - all were bottle-raised - so I doubt that could be it. And the "udder" is way too small for her to have stepped on it.

How can a doeling get mastitis?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

I checked her again. Slighly worm, no noticeable cuts or abrasions, no redness. I did move the little girls in with the big girls yesterday. But it doesn't look like anything happened to it. It's just looks like it is starting to fill up a little - udder and teat.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Doelings can get mastitis simply by bacteria coming into the teat through the teat orifice. Even if you don't milk them, it can happen, usually it's a fly born bacteria, and I don't know about you, but I we sure had our share of flies (and wet conditions, also 'helpful') this summer in Michigan.

If the teat was warm, I'm with Vicki: treat!!! The one flyborn type of mastitis I know is bad and will ruin that side of the udder. If she wasn't even bred yet there's plenty of time for her to heal and get the antibiotics out of her system, so you could use a 'tomorrow' type of paste (probably 1/2 a tube since there's no real udder yet) and a shot (series of), Vicki, what would you use?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> With subclinical mastitis really only symptom is a lopsided udder, I would treat. It simply makes no sense at all that anything hormonal would cause just one side of the udder to be stimulated into growing. With a buck who himself milks, we have a lot of precocious udders, and none are lopsided...but then I am not one to just let something go and hope it doesn't develope into a problem...because it will.


What should I treat with?


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> ...With a buck who himself milks, we have a lot of precocious udders, and none are lopsided...


Wild, a buck with milk, I've heard of it happening, is it all the time or comes and goes with some season or ? I'm assuming you don't milk him?

Do/have you milk any of your precocioius udders? I met an Ober last summer that won in the show ring, they started milking her, never kidded.

I had one who came into milk twice when her sister and another doe kidded. Sometimes I wish I'd tried milking her earlier, she really didn't like bucks, we joked about her being a lesbian which is a pefectly acceptable choice in this area. I wound up getting her bred late as 2yo FF.

I'm with the others, one-sided would set off alarm bells, Pat Coleby or not... I'm not one to treat before knowing what I'm dealing with if possible, so I'd see what's in there and send it off to lab. Then there's some teat plugging/closure stuff, I forget the name, can find it if someone else doesn't chime in with it, the dairy vets I've talked to all think its great stuff, YMMV


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*



LLB101 said:


> I'm not one to treat before knowing what I'm dealing with if possible, so I'd see what's in there and send it off to lab. Then there's some teat plugging/closure stuff, I forget the name, can find it if someone else doesn't chime in with it, the dairy vets I've talked to all think its great stuff, YMMV


Do you really think I should "milk out" a 6 month old doe? That just isn't sitting well with me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=9490.0 Here Lacia.

The infusion Pirsue is for subclinical staph. You would have to get a bobcat infusion from your vet to fit the end of the tube. How about sending us a photo of it? Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

That's a trip about that buck story thread! Really interesting how the udders were completely separate like boobs, LOL!

So that means "no" milking it in your book?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Take a look.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Hope you can all see that. Not sure why the pic didn't post.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

That is just what my doe's udder looked like for months before she freshened the first time. I was also hesitant to milk her out to gather a sample but I regretted not being more proactive about testing and treating. She developed a raging case of mastitis in the twelve hours before kidding.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

I would definitely test and treat. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Well, bummer. Just when you think things are going well...........

I'll bring it up to MSU. It will be cheaper than shipping it. They have two tests; Milk Culture and Milk Culture & Susceptability. I'm assuming I want the one with Susceptability? How much do you think they'll need? And where can I get a sterile container?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Cindy when I send in milk cultures I always just pay for milk culture and have them call with the results before they "toss" the milk. If they isolate nothing then no susceptability is needed. If they do have something then they just bill me for the sensitivity on that particular culture.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

I called my vet because I needed info from them for the form to test the milk. Talking to him, he asked if I had expressed anything and I said no, not yet. Based on my description, he didn't believe it was mastitis and talked about how it could be hormones. I questioned him on the 1/2 udder and hormones and he said he's seen it before (ok, but did they test and what was the outcome?). I love this vet and he has done well by me with getting meds and such. He asked if it could have been stepped on and, like in one of previous posts, I said I guess it's possible, but how can that happen when they are just kids with little teats and no udder? Unless she was laying down and someone was rough-housing and could have stepped on it, a possibility. He said to milk her out and if it was clear, it was probably an injury and wait and watch. But if anything came out, cloudy, milk, stringy, flaky, then test. And treat. At this point, I almost regretted calling him.

I milked her out this evening, and I was surprised at how easy it was. No fight from her and nice, easy streams of "MILK". Real milk. No clumps, no strings, nothing. So for shoots & giggles I did a CMT. Nothing. No gel. I called him and told him my findings. We had discussions of foals being born with milk in their udders, human babies, etc. So I asked him again, but what about the lopsided udder? And I told him what Vicki said (again) about if it were hormonal would it still be even, and subclinical mastitis, etc. So then I asked him if he would mind if I sent a sample in "just in case". He said, of course not, go ahead and let me know your findings. My husband will pick up a sterile container from them tomorrow, I'll milk her again Monday morning (milk her seems so weird as she's so young) and drive to MSU and have it tested. So a win-win.

Thank you all for your input. I'm glad I'm able to "do what you tell me" and yet still work with my vet at the same time.

ps. And Lacia, I was afraid to milk her because it just didn't seem right and I had it in my mind that it would be hard and nothing would come out. Her mother had a CAE udder and it was a nightmare. I just imagined the same thing. For me, the unknown is scary, but I'm willing to try anything once.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*



MF-Alpines said:


> ps. And Lacia, I was afraid to milk her because it just didn't seem right and I had it in my mind that it would be hard and nothing would come out. Her mother had a CAE udder and it was a nightmare.


Yep, I remember how wrong it seemed when mine had precocious milk and the absolutely adamant and conflicting advice I got. So I did the same thing, just enough to know it was real milk, get it tested, FightBac the heck out of it with all the fears about opening the orifice. There's that teat plug stuff that I still can't remember the name of, but dairy vets I know rave about it. I'd either use that and not milk, or I was pretty impressed with that goat I met at a show that that had been brought into full milk without kidding, so I might be brave enough to try that now, but I sure wasn't then, and of course I'm not recommending it now, just chatting about the confusing parts


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

Wow Cindy!
That is wonderful. Great to have a relationship like that.
Let us know what the results show.

L


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling*

I've had a few doelings with uneven udders like that in the past. It usually happened if I held a goat over to freshen as a two year old. In my goats it was nothing and they freshened with normal udders. On the other hand, it never hurts to test the milk to be on the safe side. In my herd it hasn't been the Nubians with precocious udders, but the La Manchas and Swiss breed grades who were milky does.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

Results were negative.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2011)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

Wonderful.....


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

Whew! Good to know.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

That's great to hear Cindy!
Tam


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

Awesome :biggrin


----------



## mamatomany (Aug 7, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

That is great news!


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

Wonderful!


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*

What a load off your mind to get that negative test!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - UPDATED - Results In*



dragonlair said:


> What a load off your mind to get that negative test!


You betcha!

So now another question. I have not milked her except, as posted, to see what it looked like and then to get a sample. It seems like I shouldn't milk her out because I don't want to stimulate production, right?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

Bump.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

I wouldn't milk her. I would just keep an eye on it. Have you tested her for CAE yet? I'd make sure to do that since you said mom is positive, just to be sure.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*



swgoats said:


> I wouldn't milk her. I would just keep an eye on it. Have you tested her for CAE yet? I'd make sure to do that since you said mom is positive, just to be sure.


I'm going to test her after I breed her in November. I'm not too concerned about CAE as she was pulled at birth and had no contact and I used a powdered colostrum product and store bought milk. But of course, I will still test.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

I would milk her out and infuse the half with Pirsue or Tommorrow and Gentamycin if you can get a perscription. Pirsue has done miricles on lopsided udders. Vicki


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

I agree, I had a first freshener with a lopsided udder... I infused with a vet scrip udder infusion and she freshened this year with a wonderful even beautiful udder.... I purchased her as a first freshener with a lopsided udder and owner had already treated so I did not know for sure what it was... testing doesn't work at that point.. I continued to milk her the rest of the 10 months.. infused her and its completely even..
Barb


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

So you mean milk her out, infuse and then don't milk anymore?

Since the test came back negative, I doubt my vet will give me a script, but I could use Tomorrow. But how would I get it up the teat orifice? If there's some special add-on thing, I wouldn't be able to ask my vet for that either, but maybe I can buy something online?

I'm not understanding. What or how does the infusion help?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

You could just tell your vet you'd like to buy so many tubes of pirsue, not necessarily tell him that you plan to use it on this doe..just like you stock up on other things like banamine and bo-se, script antibiotics, etc. I can't imagine a vet refusing to sell pirsue.

Whatever you decide to use to infuse with, make sure everything, including the teat is super, super clean. After you milk out, that should get rid of any plug that might be in the way of the infusion. You simply put the infusion into the teat orifice, and it does not need to go in very far at all, and squirt.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

She has an open orifice and there is a reason why she has developed the one half. I would not want it full and sitting there without antibiotics in it for her whole pregnancy. You don't insert the end of an infusion into the does teat, you simply line up the infusion tip with the open hole in the end of the teat, right after milking and cleaning. You then pinch the end of the teat closed and with your other hand squeegy up the meds from the teat into the udder and massage. I dip the end of the teat in white elmers glue and she stands on the milkstand until it is sealed. Then leave her alone, no more poking and proding etc. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

Ok, thanks everyone.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

*Re: Half Udder on Unbred Doeling - Results In - NEW QUESTION*

So now the doe has freshened and that half is larger than the other half. It is also meatier and hard to milk out. It is not hot, but does feel full. It does not feel like it has any lumps. She kidded yesterday. When can I run a CMT? When can I send a sample in for testing?

By the way, that half shriveled up during her pregnancy. It was almost even right up until she kidded.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Call the lab you are going to use, but you send samples in of milk. So when she is in milk, send in the sample. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

After machine milking and getting some, but still leaving a very full 1/2 udder, whether it be milk, edema, or a meaty udder, this morning I noticed when I did the final "stripping" by hand, quite a bit came out. So I kept it up. It would have been "measureable" if I had not just milked it out onto the floor. Tonight, I did the same thing. Except there seemed to be a breakthrough, literally. There were a few pumps with not much coming and then it seemed like the gusher let loose. I milked into the pail and, from measureing before, seemed like I got at least another 1 1/2 lbs. It flowed easily for a long time. 

Could it have been some kind of calcification? I don't know much about mastitis. Could it have been that and the junk got passed? I think not, from what I've read. It flowed freely after the brief "not" flowing freely. Am I making any sense? I would appreciate your thoughts and yes, I will get it tested once I know there's no colostrum.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Do you know how many does are treated for mastitis when it's a clogged duct, edema, congestion, simple bursting of capillaries from engorgement or increasing production? It's why it's so hard to take it seriously enough at times, because we know anything wrong with an udder at all will first be mastitis.....other than a lopsided udder with subclinical staph, nearly all other mastitis we have had or seen is a really ill doe. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes Cindy- that is great- I would say that you broke loose a clogged duct and yes little bits of tissue and mineral accretions do happen. Very glad to hear she isn't ill.
Just milk away now! 
Let us know if it all evens out now that she has a complete flow that will let you empty her.
Lee


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> Do you know how many does are treated for mastitis when it's a clogged duct, edema, congestion, simple bursting of capillaries from engorgement or increasing production?


No, I don't. I have no idea.



Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> other than a lopsided udder with subclinical staph, nearly all other mastitis we have had or seen is a really ill doe. Vicki


So what do I do with this information? I hear you, I believe you, I'm smellin' what you're cookin'. I just don't know what to do with the info.

I'm thinking I will see how the next two milkings go. By then, there will certainly be no colostrum so I can at least do a CMT and also send the milk off.

Wait. Are you saying that many times people think it's mastitis when it isn't? And they treat and it isn't? Just because it's firm or hard? I've had quite a bit of edema here, which I was just guessing was edema in the beginning, but after massage and some time and the udders milking to soft, I finally now know what edema is. And it certainly can't be confused with a CAE udder because I know what that feels like, too. I just don't know what a mastitic udder feels like or looks like. I have felt no lumps in any of my questionable udders. Thus, I have not treated for anything and have just waited. Maybe that is good?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Oh, thanks, Lee. I really do feel like I've "broken through" something. Not really, but when I was milking her tonight after the machine, milking that half by hand, it just let loose. Knowing nothing about mastitis, but reading tons here, I would think that would not be the case? It would still be difficult to milk and hard or harder and lumpy if she had mastitis?

I really don't want to treat if I don't have to. Which is why I did nothing when she wasn't even bred.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

She could have had some clots that prevented the milk from coming out. I just had a Lamancha kid with quads. She was not only huge when pregnant (she's a 1 1/2 yr old FF) but she also filled up her udder quite early. When she finally kidded and I milked her out it looked like there were some curds in the milk. She wasn't sick, in pain, udder was normal, so I just kept milking her out real well and out of the left side every time there were some small pieces. Then on day 3 (yesterday), I could initially not get any milk out of the left side. I had to work on it a long time and finally worked out some large curd-type clots. After that milking went fine. I have made sure over the past few days that I milk her out really, really well (by hand). I CMT tested her and that left side does test 'high' so I will continue to keep milking her out excessively well. If she still has issues in a day or two I'll send in a sample, but tonight already there were no pieces in the milk, so i think I can solve this by thoroughly milking her out. That's how I usually solve mastitis if there is no change in the udder (in case of redness/ heat/doe that acts off, etc I would treat immediately).


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

I had just that very thing happen last year, Marion. The doe was a saanen, and she was not wanting to dry up very well. I finally just hoped that her udder was not too full any more and didn't milk at all, but that udder never went down in her dry period. I think that doe did not absorb all her milk from her previous lactation, and the chunks were left over partially absorbed milk. It took a long time to milk her the first few times, as chunks kept blocking her teat, then they would come part of the way out, and I would literally have to pull them out, because I could not squeeze them out of her teat, and didn't think that would be too comfortable anyway. I milked her several times a day for the first few days, and all was well after that.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

At tonight's milking, I actually saw the "clots". They are very small and hard. Not cheesy. They are yellow, especially compared to the milk. Almost looks like hardened colostrum. Feels like a small stone, although not QUITE as hard as a stone. But definitely not curd-like. 

I start with the milking machine, but very quickly, nothing's coming out of that half. I let the other half finish with the inflation off the "bad" half, then I hand milk that half. It took a long time tonight, but I got at least 8 of these "stones" out of her. One would come, then milking was good. Then the flow would subside and after a while, another stone. I could feel the plug-up in my hand. It didn't seem like it plugged up the end of the orifice; it was more like somewhere between where the teat meets the udder and the orifice. At the end, I finally had a really good milk flow for a long, long time. When I was done, both halves looked pretty even (first time I've seen that since she freshened two days ago).

While I WILL send her milk off for testing, from what I've described, is there a chance it's NOT mastitis? Ok, I guess there's always a chance, but is there a good chance?

With or without mastitis, I'm just so glad I could finally milk her out!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

That was what it was like with mine too Cindy. I never had her milk tested individually, but I can tell you that I did use her milk for sales, and didn't have any high bacteria or scc's on the mixed milk samples.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

fmg said:


> That was what it was like with mine too Cindy. I never had her milk tested individually, but I can tell you that I did use her milk for sales, and didn't have any high bacteria or scc's on the mixed milk samples.


Gives me hope, thanks, Nancy.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

The doe I have still tests pos in the CMT on her left side, but it's getting better and there are no more clogs, so I hope I'm winning the fight. I am dumping her milk, can't take a risk with milk quality.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Trysta said:


> The doe I have still tests pos in the CMT on her left side, but it's getting better and there are no more clogs, so I hope I'm winning the fight. I am dumping her milk, can't take a risk with milk quality.


Why wouldn't you send a milk sample off for testing, treat, if needed, and be done with it?


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I would test too.

Its just not that expensive compared to the costs of dealing with something that blows up. Depends on the value of doe and your situation I suppose.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Happy to say that she milked out smoothely this morning, by machine, with no stones. No gel on CMT.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wonderful news!
I'd still want to know what those stone-ish bits were, did you save them by any chance?


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

MF-Alpines said:


> Trysta said:
> 
> 
> > The doe I have still tests pos in the CMT on her left side, but it's getting better and there are no more clogs, so I hope I'm winning the fight. I am dumping her milk, can't take a risk with milk quality.
> ...


Funny you should ask: just decided I'm going to do that! I'll let you know what the results are!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Good to hear, Marion. Are you sending it to MSU? If you pack it in ice packs, you can ship it to MSU via Priority Mail and it will get there in a day. Cheaper than overnight to LSU, even if LSU is free. MSU, I think it's $13.

No, Lacia, I didn't save the stones.


----------

